# Sandblasted?



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm getting some mice I don't really have a lot of things for them to climb on, I have a aquarium.
I keep finding perfect grapevines or other types of wood but they are always sand blasted I wanted to know if that will be a problem if they chew it?


----------



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

anyone know?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry, I have no idea! I guess I don't know why sand blasted wood would be a problem?


----------



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

well its just rough i don't want them get impacted?


----------



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Sandblasted wood should be perfectly safe. there's no sand left on the wood, and even if so: mice can choose what they are swallowing. They have a fold of skin in their mouths called "inflexum pellitum" which shields the oral cavitiy from anything they don't want to eat but still chew.
that's why plastic isn't a problem either.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is grapevine ok for them to chew? I have tons of that lying around


----------

